# Uzzi Vpx



## non-stop-bikes (6. Januar 2008)

hallo

hab vor mir ein uzzi vpx zu holen was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## THBiker (7. Januar 2008)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (9. Januar 2008)

Habe mir vor einem Monat ein Uzzi Vpx in pearl white bestellt! Muss aber leider noch bis März warten. An alle Uzzibesitzer, zeigt her eure Uzzis und vertreibt mir die Wartezeit mit schönen Bildern! 

@ non-stop-bikes
Was hast Du denn für einen Fahrstil? Es kommt immer darauf an, was man mit dem Bike so alles anstellen will! Je nach dem, wie Du das Uzzi aufbaust, kannst Du Berge erklimmen oder auch nur den Lift benutzen. Von der Geo ist es ein sehr vielseitiges Bike!

Viele Grüße


----------



## THBiker (9. Januar 2008)

ist zwar nicht meins das VPX aber schön ist´s trotzdem (mehr im Fotoalbum)


----------



## non-stop-bikes (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo

naja was fah ich?eigentlich alles aber mehr Freeride.

Aufgebaut ist es  mit Totem,Schaltwerk und Trigger X9,Race Face kurbeln,Hope Moto V2,Ringle Naben und Mavic Felgen


----------



## LaKoS (9. Januar 2008)

Was willstn mit dem? *lol*


----------



## non-stop-bikes (9. Januar 2008)

des selbe was du mit deinem grossman willst


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. Januar 2008)

@ THBiker:  
wenn ich so was sehe, fällt mir das Warten noch schwerer! weiter so!

@ eric S.:  

@ non-stop-bikes: glaube, dass das Uzzi VPX schon das richtige für Dich ist. Deine Ausstattung, die Du bereits hast, ist sinnvoll und passt gut zum Uzzi! Damit ist bestimmt auch eine Tour drinnen, bei der Du es so richtig krachen lassen kannst!


----------



## THBiker (10. Januar 2008)

@Geißbock
Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude 

@ non-stop-bikes
Touren sind mit dem Uzzi auf jeden Fall drin! das was du oben auf dem Bild siehst wird hauptsächlich auf Touren gefahren! Ich bin selbst mit dem gerät mal ne 1000Hm Tour gefahren und es ging super! Wenn du´s leicht aufbaust kommst du auch locker unter 17kg! Und wenn Du dann noch ne verstellbare SC-Gabel rein baust schaffst du auch richtig steile Uphills  
Für meine Zwecke muss ich jedoch sagen, dass das 6.6 völlig ausreichend ist und ich nie das potential dieses bikes ausreizen werde


----------



## LaKoS (10. Januar 2008)

@Geißbock
Ich kenn den non-stop!

@Michels
Warum hast du dann überhaupt die Wildsau hergegeben, um dir das zu kaufen? Mein Grossman ist im A...h!!! Bekomm bald ein neues!!!


----------



## non-stop-bikes (10. Januar 2008)

hey hey

ja des bike hat so wie es aufgebaut ist 17,2 KG aber mit pedale ( burgtech )sind nicht grad die leichtesten.

naja mal sehen was es so kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## non-stop-bikes (10. Januar 2008)

ach ja ric warum ist deins im A...sch


----------



## LaKoS (10. Januar 2008)

Hinterbau is gerissen!! Wie schon bei so vielen!!! Warst du schon beim Olli im neuen Laden?


----------



## fx:flow (10. Januar 2008)

geiler thread..


----------



## non-stop-bikes (10. Januar 2008)

oli ist nimmer da der macht des nimmer ist nur noch im hintergrund.

des macht etz alles da otto.

ja war schon kurz draußen ist total cool nur noch net fertig dauert noch bissl


----------



## Stefan3500 (10. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> geiler thread..




warscheinlich gibts Probleme mit ICQ


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. Januar 2008)

@ Stefan: poste doch mal Dein Uzzi, das würde den thread vielleicht mal in eine andere Richtung leiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (11. Januar 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> warscheinlich gibts Probleme mit ICQ


----------



## Stefan3500 (11. Januar 2008)

Bitte






der Rahmen steht übrigens zum verkauf. Bei Interesse PM


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Geißbock__ (11. Januar 2008)

Was bringt es denn auf die Waage? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Januar 2008)

warum verkaufen? das schoen guuuuude bike


----------



## Stefan3500 (11. Januar 2008)

wiegt ca. 18,5 Kg

@bachi

-weils mir irgendwie doch bissle zu kurz ist.
ausserdem hben andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter  



Gruß
Stefan


----------



## guuuude (20. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> warum verkaufen? das schoen guuuuude bike



Ja hier wer hat gerufen? ;-) 

Achja schee wars ja das Intense!!!


----------



## non-stop-bikes (21. Januar 2008)

http://hostpic.de/pic/m68938.jpg

so jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Januar 2008)

Schönes bike! Black beaty!
Wie alt ist es denn, was bringt es auf die Waage und welche Feder hast Du verbaut?

Viele Grüße


----------



## non-stop-bikes (21. Januar 2008)

Es ist ein 2007.

so wie es auf dem Bild ist hat es 17,2 mit Pedale (Burgtech)

Feder ist die ganz normale drin


----------



## Geißbock__ (23. Januar 2008)

Welche Federn fahrt ihr Uzzifahrer bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spyke_de (24. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einem nagelneuen Uzzi-Rahmen, 2008 Modell, pearlwhite, mit 2008 Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer 135mm Ausfallenden, nie montiert, mit Originalbox und Rechnung (deutsche Auslieferung).

Dazu noch fast alle Teile dafür , auch alle nagelneu, wie z.B. Maverick Speedball, Gabel, Steuersatz, LRS etc.

Gruß Christian


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Januar 2008)

konkret von laster gefallen? preis?


----------



## teatimetom (24. Januar 2008)

der STEVE!


----------



## spyke_de (25. Januar 2008)

spyke_de schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einem nagelneuen Uzzi-Rahmen, 2008 Modell, pearlwhite, mit 2008 Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer 135mm Ausfallenden, nie montiert, mit Originalbox und Rechnung (deutsche Auslieferung).
> 
> Dazu noch fast alle Teile dafür , auch alle nagelneu, wie z.B. Maverick Speedball, Gabel, Steuersatz, LRS etc.
> 
> Gruß Christian


----------



## guuuude (25. Januar 2008)

größe? preis?

ist aber min m oder?


----------



## gstoned (11. Februar 2008)

glaube eher "L" wenn ich mir die strebe zwischen sattel- und oberrohr angsehe.
ciao, stefan


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Intrud0r (24. März 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1602510/

Meins


----------



## Intrud0r (24. März 2008)

Ach ja eine Frage nachgereicht. 
Auf Chainreactioncycles wollte ich gerade nachsehen was der Rahmen jetzt so kostet und da sehe ich das:

_Intense Cycles strongly recommends against using any headset with an OD above 1.9565". This specifically refers to the Cane Creek Double X series, as well as any other head set creating an interference of .0050 or larger._

Wie auf meinem Foto zu sehen ist habe ich einen Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut (und bis jetzt keine Probleme) 
Kann da mal jemand Details rausrücken was da nicht passen soll und welche Konsequenzen es geben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (27. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

ich würde in mein Uzzi VPX gern einen Fox DHX Coil Dämpfer einbauen. Ich wiege ca. 75-77kg. Welche Federhärte fahre ich da am besten?

Zur Zeit fahre ich einen DHX Air. Würde diesen gern tauschen gegen einen passenden  DHX Coil. Hat da jemand Interesse?

In meinem alten Bike bin ich einen Rock Shox Pearl Dämpfer gefaren und war von dem einstellbaren Lockout für bergauf sehr zufrieden. Hat jemand schon einen Pearl im Uzzi probiert?

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## Intrud0r (28. März 2008)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> ich würde in mein Uzzi VPX gern einen Fox DHX Coil Dämpfer einbauen. Ich wiege ca. 75-77kg. Welche Federhärte fahre ich da am besten?
> 
> ...



Gibts das Uzzi denn mit Air Dämpfer? Egal beim Coil würde ich ich 400 oder 450 wählen. Wenn die 77 kg ohne jegliche Ausrüstung sind würde ich zur 450er tendieren. Wenn du noch mit Rucksack fährst könntest du dir sogar die 500er überlegen obwohl das dann schon recht straff sein dürfte.


----------



## hülemüll (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, worin sich die '06er und '07er Rahmen unterscheiden? tretlagerhöhe, lenkwinkel und solche dinge, sind die gleich geblieben? 

gruss


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Juni 2008)

Um diesem Thread wieder zum Leben zu bringen, hier mal ein Bild:






[/URL


----------



## DER-TYP (17. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir diesen Winter ein(e) Uzzi zu zulegen. Mein besonderes Intresse gilt dabei dem VPX in der Größe S, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es bei einer Größe von ca. 180cm nicht zu klein ist. Doch ist die Optik vom VPX in S einfach schnörkelloser ohne die Verstätkung der Sattelstrebe. 
Allerdings sollte die Optik nicht zu lasten der Fahrbarkeit gehen, weshalb ich gerne mal wissen würde ob jemand dazu einen Vergleich hat ?


----------



## Intrud0r (17. Juli 2008)

Also Vergleich hab ich keinen aber S für 180 scheint mir einfach falsch zu sein. Ich bin 184cm groß und mein Uzzi in M passt gerade so, L wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstoned (17. Juli 2008)

bin 182 und fahre ein medium. kleiner sollte es meiner meinung nach nicht sein.
ciao, stefan


----------



## THBiker (17. Juli 2008)

also ich würde minmal M nehmen....ich bin das VPX in M gefahren, das hat perfekt gepasst....mein 6.6 passt auch super! achja...bei 183!
S ist sicherlich zu klein


----------



## DER-TYP (18. Juli 2008)

Dank auch für die Hinweise, aber der Uzzi sieht in S einfach zu geil aus. Aber an erster Stelle steht die Fahrbarkeit und deshalb wird es M sein.


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Juli 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Um diesem Thread wieder zum Leben zu bringen, hier mal ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Findest Du den Lenkwinkel mit der kurzen Gabel nicht zu steil?
Ist doch eine Lyrik ?!

Fand meinen sogar mit Boxxer ziemlich steil. Würde def. zu  einer längeren raten (Totem Coil vielleicht)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Juli 2008)

Ist eine Totem Coil! Lenkwinkel ist echt super, besser als mit einer Travis, die ich vorher drinnen hatte! 

Grüße


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Juli 2008)

ah OK garnicht erkannt, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## BrEmBo. (26. Januar 2009)

so da ich auch noch mal mein senf dazu geben muss frag ich jetzt:

hat es eine iscg aufnahmen un welche old oder 5?

lg sven


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

weder noch.. hat keine aufnahme >> Innenlagerklemmung


----------



## Geißbock__ (26. Januar 2009)

Genau, wollt ich auch gerade sagen! 

Grüße


----------



## BrEmBo. (19. Februar 2009)

danke schonmal ähhh wie seit ihr denn so zufrieden mit dem rahmen? gut für downhill race oder wo liegt denn so sein lieblingsbereich weil es ja doch en ganzschöner allrounder ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Februar 2009)

Bei mir hält der Rahmen! Bin super zufrieden. Benutze das Bike hauptsächlich zum freeriden. Das Bike geht bergauf ganz gut und bergab sehr gut! Kannes nur empfehlen!
Hier mal ein Bild nach der winterlichen Bastelzeit


----------



## bernd_spiegel (24. Februar 2009)

mmm,bos  geht der gut? feine laufräder!! geniales radl, aber muddy mary???muss das sein?


----------



## highko (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich überlege an mein Uzzi VPX ne Doppelbrücke zu Montieren.

wie sind die Erfahrungen hier mit der Kombination?

Vorallem Lenkanschlag in Verbindung mit dem dicken 1.5 Zoll Gedöns würde mich interessieren.

Und was ist montan besser M 888 oder RS Boxxer?
Vorallem zuverlassigkeit ist gefragt, und da konnte RS ja noch nie wirklich glänzen....

Vielen Dank!

Grüße,

Heiko.


----------



## iRider (29. Juli 2009)

highko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege an mein Uzzi VPX ne Doppelbrücke zu Montieren.
> 
> wie sind die Erfahrungen hier mit der Kombination?



Keine direkten Erfahrungen. Aber ich rate zu Slacker dropouts wenn Du ne 20 cm Federgabel einbaust.



highko schrieb:


> Vorallem Lenkanschlag in Verbindung mit dem dicken 1.5 Zoll Gedöns würde mich interessieren.



Am Socom mit Boxxer kein Problem. Es ist halt keine Einfachbrücke, wenn Du aber sehr enge Trails mit viel Serpentinen fährst dann würdest Du ja eh keine Doppelbrücke in Erwägung ziehen, oder?



highko schrieb:


> Und was ist montan besser M 888 oder RS Boxxer?
> Vorallem zuverlassigkeit ist gefragt, und da konnte RS ja noch nie wirklich glänzen....



Wieso fragst Du wenn Du schon die Antwort zu kennen glaubst?


----------



## der-tick.de (10. August 2009)

Hab ne Travis Single 203mm in meiner Uzzi ohne Slackers. 
Immerhin ne Einbauhöhe von 610mm! 
Ich find die fährt sich gut! 
Lenkeinschlag gibts keine Probleme bei 1,5"! Auch ne Flache 66 geht durch. (Kannst immer nen X-Up ziehen, wenn du es kannst)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage, ich bekomm meine Schaltung nicht geräuschfrei. Fahre ne Hone Kurbel und einen 135er Hinterbau. Wenn ich vorn auf dem kleinen Ritzel bin udn hinten auf den beiden größten schreift die Kette am Umwerfer. Näher kann ich aber nicht an den Rahmen, weil sonst der Umwerfer am Rahmen schleift. Ich fahr einen XTR Umwerfer. 

Nu die Frage, habt ihr das auch? Wenn nicht, was für einen Umwerfer fahrt ihr?


----------



## iRider (10. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne Frage, ich bekomm meine Schaltung nicht geräuschfrei. Fahre ne Hone Kurbel und einen 135er Hinterbau. Wenn ich vorn auf dem kleinen Ritzel bin udn hinten auf den beiden größten schreift die Kette am Umwerfer. Näher kann ich aber nicht an den Rahmen, weil sonst der Umwerfer am Rahmen schleift. Ich fahr einen XTR Umwerfer.
> 
> Nu die Frage, habt ihr das auch? Wenn nicht, was für einen Umwerfer fahrt ihr?



XT Kurbel mit Deore Umwerfer funzt im kleinen Gang geräuschfrei. Hast Du schon mal probiert den Umwerfer nach Oben oder Unten zu verschieben? Manchmal hilft das. Evtl. ist der neue Saint 2-fach Umwerfer was, habe ich aber noch nicht selber probiert.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> XT Kurbel mit Deore Umwerfer funzt im kleinen Gang geräuschfrei. Hast Du schon mal probiert den Umwerfer nach Oben oder Unten zu verschieben? Manchmal hilft das. Evtl. ist der neue Saint 2-fach Umwerfer was, habe ich aber noch nicht selber probiert.


Welches Baujahr ist denn dein Umwerfer? Ich hab nämlich noch nen Deore Umwerfer gefunden und nachgemessen, der hat genau die selben Außmaße wie mein XTR Umwerfer.


----------



## iRider (12. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr ist denn dein Umwerfer? Ich hab nämlich noch nen Deore Umwerfer gefunden und nachgemessen, der hat genau die selben Außmaße wie mein XTR Umwerfer.



Ist ein Deore M510 Umwerfer, k.A. welches Jahr. Habe im Laden einen Schwung durchprobiert und der hat am Besten gepasst.
Im Montageständer schleift die Kette auch an ihm, wenn das Rad aber im Negativfederweg sitzt dann ist er schleiffrei.


----------



## modul17 (12. August 2009)

Hallo
Hier mein Werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modul17 (13. August 2009)

So noch ein versuch


----------



## modul17 (13. August 2009)

0


----------



## der-tick.de (23. August 2009)

modul17 schrieb:


> So noch ein versuch


wieso packen eigentlich alle die Druckstrebe komplett ein? Ich hab da garkeinen Schoner drum und da ist kein einziger Kratzer dran! 
Kettenstrebe kann ich ja verstehen.... Wobei ich da lieber schwarzes Panzertape nehm, hält länger als ein Schlauch und ist leichter (Macht aber mehr lärm).

Ansonsten eine schöne Uzzi!


----------



## modul17 (24. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> wieso packen eigentlich alle die Druckstrebe komplett ein? Ich hab da garkeinen Schoner drum und da ist kein einziger Kratzer dran!
> Kettenstrebe kann ich ja verstehen.... Wobei ich da lieber schwarzes Panzertape nehm, hält länger als ein Schlauch und ist leichter (Macht aber mehr lärm).
> 
> Ansonsten eine schöne Uzzi!


Griasts eich
Danke find nicht jeder schön mein Radl.
Das mit dem einwickeln der oberen Druckstrebe ist glaub ich mehr gewöhnung als alles andere, ich hatte Rahmen da war auch die Druckstrebe  exponiert.
Schlauch nehm ich schon weils leise ist, ich will da hinten nichts hören, bis auf das ausgeleierte Schaltwerk.
Kommt da ein geräusch hinzu muß ich suchen bis ichs gefunden hab.
"was ist das für ein geräusch ist da schon wieder was Kaputt oder kurz davor"
Ist halt ne Koniditionierung ausm Job, das meiste was sich Kacke anhört geht auch meist Kaputt.

Fiats eich


----------



## highko (27. August 2009)

So,

nun ist feddisch:






Grüße,

Heiko.


----------



## modul17 (28. August 2009)

is schön geworden, schön in Maus grau hätte ich auch gern Lieber gehabt.
schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukask (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mir vor einer Woche auch ein Intense Uzzi vpx zugelegt (von 2007),
dass ich mit ner Totem Solo Air und nem DHX 5.0 fahre.
Hat jemand Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung?
Ich wiege mit Equipment ca. 66kg und fahre vorangig Freeride.

Grüße


----------



## markuse (3. September 2011)

Hallo,

weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo man noch slackers fürs uzzi vpx in 135mm herbekommt? oder hat vielleicht wer welche zu verkaufen? würd mich sehr über Antworten freuen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Dezember 2011)

mein neues Winterprojekt!


----------



## koRnetto (27. März 2012)

Hey,
Könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Dämpferbuchsen ich beim 
Vpx benötige?
Gruß
Kornetto


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2012)

vorne 30mm hinten 41...


----------



## koRnetto (28. März 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Lulatsch1 (30. März 2012)

Servus,

wieviel Federweg hat der VPX Rahmen mit einer Dämpferlänge von 216mm?
Welche Dämpferlängen passen noch in das VPX? Also 222mm passen und wie schaut es mit eine 241ige Dämpfer aus?

Habe schon verzweifet im Internet gesucht, aber nichts gefunden!

Danke und ein schönes WE!

Grüßle


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. März 2012)

maximal 230mm (manitou zB) aber da versauts selbst mit 200mm Doppelbrücke komplett die Geo!sprich mords hohes Tretlager und sehr steiler Lenkwinkel!ich hab mit dem 216er Dämpfer ca 196 Federweg ausgemessen!aber halt nur mit Zollstock und Dämpfer-Pappschablone (statt Dämpfer)also keine Gewähr!!aber in shops wos es noch zu kaufen gibt isses mit 200mm angegeben!sollte also einigermasen stimmen!
und wenn man sich draufsetzt fühlt es sich eh an wie 250 mm federweg


----------



## highko (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche für mein Uzzi VPX 2008 150 mm Steckachsenausfallende.

Normale oder Slacker, am besten beides...

Kann jemand nen guten und günstigen Luftdämpfer für das Radel empfehlen?

Danke!

Grüßlies,

Heiko.


----------



## geosnow (26. Juli 2012)

gebrauchter CCDB 222mm wär super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (26. Juli 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> gebrauchter CCDB 222mm wär super.



Leider hat das Uzzi VPX einen 215x63 mm Dämpfer.


----------



## geosnow (26. Juli 2012)

oh, war beim vp. sorry.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. Juli 2012)

Hi,
also hat der VP doch einen 222iger Dämpfer!

Auf der aktuellen Intensesite ist aber ein 8.5" (entspricht 216er) Dämpfer angegegeben!

Hat da Intense geschlafen?

Gruß!


----------



## geosnow (27. Juli 2012)

2012 Uzzi VP 8.5 = 216er
2009-11 Uzzi VP 8.75 = 222er

interessant: 

2011-12 T2 8.5 = 216er

dh neues uzzi hat den gleichen hub wie das tracer 2.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hier mal ne kleine Auflistung:

VPX  -2008; Dämpfer 216/63,5mm; FW 200mm = Übersetzung Hinterbau 3,15:1 

VP 2009-11; Dämpfer 222/70mm; FW 190mm = 2,7:1 und FW 178mm = 2,55:1

VP 2012; Dämpfer 216/63,5mm; FW 190mm = 3,0:1 und FW 178mm = 2,8:1

Ist das soweit OK?

Meine Frage: Warum hat Intense das Übersetzungsverhältnis wieder geändert?

Gruß


----------



## geosnow (27. Juli 2012)

jeff selber anfragen. er ist bei mtbr forum ab und zu online.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. Juli 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> jeff selber anfragen. er ist bei mtbr forum ab und zu online.



Würde ich gerne, aber meine Englischkenntnisse sind leider beschränkt!

Sollte mir vielleicht einen Rahmen aus den deutschsprachigen Raum suchen.


----------



## iRider (27. Juli 2012)

'12-er VP hat weniger Federweg. 180 und 165 mm.


----------



## koRnetto (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey, fährt einer Offsetbuchsen in seinem vpx? 
Ich glaube das könnte bei nem Durchschlag knapp mit Hinterbau und Sattelrohr werden, oder? 
Und lohnt sich das überhaupt? Würde gerne die Geometrie etwas modernisieren... Das Problem ist, dass ich eine 1.5 Gabel habe, weswegen ein Angleset ausscheidet. Und slackers sind nicht nur schwer zu bekommen, sondern auch teuer und ich mag die kurze Kettenstrebe des uzzi.
Vllt hat ja jemand ein paar Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (16. Oktober 2012)

koRnetto schrieb:


> Hey, fährt einer Offsetbuchsen in seinem vpx?
> Ich glaube das könnte bei nem Durchschlag knapp mit Hinterbau und Sattelrohr werden, oder?
> Und lohnt sich das überhaupt? Würde gerne die Geometrie etwas modernisieren... Das Problem ist, dass ich eine 1.5 Gabel habe, weswegen ein Angleset ausscheidet. Und slackers sind nicht nur schwer zu bekommen, sondern auch teuer und ich mag die kurze Kettenstrebe des uzzi.
> Vllt hat ja jemand ein paar Erfahrungen.
> ...



Du wirst ohne die Verlängerung der Kettenstreben wie bei den Slackers Probleme mit einem Anschlagen des Hinterrads bekommen, zumindest wird es verdammt knapp. Auch bringen Offset-Buchsen nicht viel da die Dämpferschrauben 8 mm sind und somit nicht viel Spielraum ist.


----------



## splatternick (21. Oktober 2012)

Hatte mir damals die Slackers geholt und kann es nur jedem empfehlen, der nicht gleich ein neues Rad holen will, das bike war damit doch gleich viel "moderner" in der Geo. Und der Radstand ist immer noch kurz genug...


----------



## speedcowboy666 (10. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hab ein super Angebot für ein neuwertiges  Uzzi Vpx.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Wielang wurde der Rahmen produziert?
Ist der Rahmen noch einigermaßen auf dem Stand der Technik?

Beste Grüße und danke bereits im Vorraus

Michael


----------



## Lulatsch1 (11. April 2013)

speedcowboy666 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab ein super Angebot für ein neuwertiges Uzzi Vpx.
> Jetzt meine Frage:
> ...


 
Servus Michael,
der VPX wurde bis 2008 gebaut! Ab 2009 kam das neue Modell mit Hydroforming. Das neue Uzzi hat weniger Federweg.
Für den VPX gibt es noch Ersatzteile oder es können auch teilweise die Ersatzteile vom neuen Modell verwendet werden.
Sicher ist der Rahmen noch auf Stand der Technik, eins vielleicht: das er noch keine ISCG Aufnahme hat.
Der Hinterbau funzt echt super und ist vergleichbar mit den aktuellen Modell.
Der Rahmen wurde ab ca. 2003 oder 2004 (bin mir nicht sicher), über die Jahre wurde die Aufnahme der Wippe am Oberrohr geändert.

Was willst du für den VPX Rahmen zahlen?

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## speedcowboy666 (11. April 2013)

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hab ein Angebot für ein Komplettrad für 1100,-
Mit neuwertiger Ausstattung von 2012.
Also Totem
DHX 4 oder 5
Avid Juicy 7
und soweit ich es beurteilen kann Narben baugleich Hügi FR

Verkäufer meinte allerdings der Rahmen sei von 2010 oder 2011
ist aber sicher der VPS!


----------



## speedcowboy666 (11. April 2013)

Federweg ist somit vorne und hinten 180 mm
dachte das neue Modell hat 190 mm

Ist das Angebot ok?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedcowboy666 (11. April 2013)

und noch eine Frage Rahmengröße L bei 179 cm größe ok?


----------



## iRider (11. April 2013)

speedcowboy666 schrieb:


> Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Hab ein Angebot für ein Komplettrad für 1100,-
> Mit neuwertiger Ausstattung von 2012.
> Also Totem
> ...



Frag ihn nach der Seriennummer.
Sollten zwei Buchstaben und dann Zahlen sein. Erster Buchstaben ist der interne Code für das Uzzi, zweiter die Grösse, erste Ziffer das Jahr (z.B. 9 für 2009), dann der Monat und dann die individuelle Produktionsnummer des Rahmens.
Ersatzteile werden schon langsam Mau, speziell wenn Du einen Hinterbau brauchst. Hauptrahmen wirst Du nicht kaputt bekommen. Andere Teile und Lager sind kein Problem.
Bei 179 cm kannst Du sowohl M wie auch L fahren. VPX hat ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr, so L geht locker ausser Du hast kurze Beine (langes Sattelrohr).
Der Rahmen wurde ab 2005 gebaut und die mit anderen Aufnahmen am Oberrohr waren immer nur Prototypen, also alle Baujahre sind identisch.
Rahmen ist nicht mehr 100% aktuell würde ich sagen: recht schwer, recht steile Geo (es sei denn du baust Slacker Ausfallenden ein), kurzer 216 mm Dämpfer, altes VPP mit mehr Pedalfeedback (aber besserer Plattform), der DHX rauscht sehr stark durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich (kann man tunen). Fühlt sich insgesamt eher nach einem Old School Freeride Big Bike an als einem Mini-DH-ler oder Superenduro. Der beschriebene Aufbau mit Totem entspricht aber dem gut. Wenn Du das willst dann ist es eines der fettesten Bikes die du in dieser Kategorie fahren kannst! 
Preis klingt fair wenn es in gutem Zustand ist. Check den Hinterbau an allen Schweissnähten nach Rissen.
BTW: ich habe ein VPX und immer wenn ich nicht weiss was der Tag bringt ist es mein Rad der Wahl.


----------

